# A Bull I Shot



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Added a couple of pics of a nice Wasatch Bull that I "shot"

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/members/10448-mr-muleskinner-albums-calling-quits.html


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice picture and bull. Is one of his antlers broken?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Yep. Two off of the right side. Would have been a 7x7.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

My only way of :shooting: big game any more. Nice bull.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice bull.


----------



## archerycrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

Great photos!


----------

